# 150 gal oil tank



## stiffyman (Apr 22, 2010)

looking for pictures and ideas on how to convert a 150 gallon oil tank to a smoker, the type of tank it is king of oval or oblong, thanks all


----------



## phillet (Apr 23, 2010)

i have a very similar question because i just acquired a 150g propane tank

does anyone have plans for an offset smoker build this size they could link or be willing to email me?

i have someone that is more than capable to help me build it but they do not know anything about smokers and besides any basic info on the build im clueless also

ive searched and searched and cannot find anything


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you guys been to this page ?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=197


Bearcarver


----------



## phillet (Apr 23, 2010)

thoroughly.......so far i have found a excel spreadsheet that will help with calculating the firebox and some other things which i believe will come in really handy

i'm just going to start piecing together things i like from alot of the builds posted......i see alot of great pics but really no plans for a building noob like myself...if i have any questions ill just start asking in those threads how they did something


----------



## stiffyman (Apr 23, 2010)

You might get a better and more specific response if you start a thread with your issue. This one is about a oil tank conversion thanks


----------

